# My handmade mash paddle



## zepicurean (Jun 8, 2010)

Thought you guys might enjoy seeing this. It's hard maple treated with Tung oil. I made it all with a jig saw.


----------



## bigmatt (Jun 21, 2010)

The image was not available.  How do you like your paddle so far?  I habe been thinking about building one, but have not really had the need until I started making 10 gallon batches of a high gravity ale.  That thick full mash gets harder to stir then and bends plastic brewing spoons easily.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 21, 2010)

well I cant see the picture, but whats a mash paddle?


----------



## kaiser (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## cowgirl (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't get the image to open either but Kaiser...the one in your pic is niiiiice!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I need one of those!


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 22, 2010)

That's my paddle! How did you get the picture to post! Thank you!

Glad you like it Cowgirl!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2010)

zepicurean said:


> That's my paddle! How did you get the picture to post! Thank you!
> 
> Glad you like it Cowgirl!


http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/zepicurean/DSC01114-1.jpg

dropped the [/IMG] from the end of your link


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

zepicurean said:


> That's my paddle! How did you get the picture to post! Thank you!
> 
> Glad you like it Cowgirl!


You did a nice job on it!  Looks great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 22, 2010)

Now you won't get very far with that paddle chef. Oh you said a mash paddle is that for the kids?? Just kidding you did one fine job chef.


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks MBalli, when I designed it, I wanted something different, so I made the 2-row barley design with a paper template that I traced on. I bought the jig-saw specifically for making the paddle. This was my first ever paddle, and I had very little wood working experience, so I think it's easy enough for anyone to do, should you find a need. 

I usually do 5 gallon batches, and I love having a paddle to stir the mash especially for big beers with a malt bill greater than 10 lbs. The Tung Oil finish is really holding up well after almost 2 years of use.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2010)

And, I thought it was for mashed potatos!!!


----------



## bigmatt (Jun 23, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> well I cant see the picture, but whats a mash paddle?


A mash paddle, to answer your question, is a stirring paddle that mixes barley grains that have been crushed to ensure that there are no dough balls and gets everything to a nice even temperature so that the starches in the grain can convert into sugars which then can be drained from the mash tank, boiled and fermented into beer.


----------



## bigmatt (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry for the longest run-on sentence ever...


----------

